# IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND AZ Hive Plans



## Pamlar (Oct 3, 2010)

When I first saw the Slovenian AZ Hive I was very impressed. I thought I would like to further investigate and build one to see if they performed as well as they look. These hives must be the most well kepted secret in Slovenia.:shhhh: I have fould a site with a set of AZ prints that leave more questions than it answers.:s I have found a few pictures that do not show how questionable areas are built:scratch:...FRUSTRATING. I guess I'm just taking this opportunity to vent, but I just can't believe how hard it is to get information on these particular hives. If anyone has any help or info, it will certainly be appreciated.
pamlar


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe you have already seen this site but here is a link to it anyway: > 
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=sl&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=sl&tl=en&twu=1&u=http://www.budija-sp.si/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_content%26task%3Dview%26id%3D20%26Itemid%3D32&usg=ALkJrhiHLrh7sjyqYq9jChrWeg1dnXb1Cw

I don't know anything about them myself. Check out this thread and post #16. > http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?244716-Alternative-Hive-Designs-Wanted/page2

And maybe this thread with a comment [#7] by beenovice from Slovenia. > _"...thanks for explaining it. Yes those hives are mostly for AZ hives but people use it for all kinds of hives in Europe. In Slovenia there is no trend of changing to LR at the moment. People seem to prefer "shed". 

No, I don't use AZ hives. I have TBHs and hives with supers but with AZ frame not LR frame." _

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225551-German-or-European-Bee-House


----------



## Tohya (Apr 6, 2011)

What areas are you having problems figuring out?


----------



## Mariner (Dec 26, 2011)

Try this

http://www.pcelinjak.hr/index.php/Kosnice/10-okvirna-a-konica.html

http://web.bf.uni-lj.si/jbozic/cic/AZhive.html

You can also search the posts on this site, it's the Slovenian equivelant of something like etsy for lots of pics.

http://www.bolha.com/cebelarstvo


----------



## bostek (Feb 5, 2010)

This is similar as above link:

http://www.webslovenia.si/cebela/thumbnails.php?album=48


----------



## Esherkus (Jan 31, 2021)

Has anyone found Slovenian AZ Hive plans, I’d like to build one?


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Take a quick look at this thread which has a link to the attached file.









AZ / Slovenian Hive Dimensions


Are there any real 'standard' AZ/Slovenian hives out there? I have been searching and can't find any that have standard dimensions. But the original European hive is not my real concern, what I really would like is one that is compatible with a Langstroth frame as close as possible so that if...




www.beesource.com


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks JWPalmer. That's exactly what I was hoping for.


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

If you are going to make your own hives, modify the frame to be the same length a normal frames. It is a pain in the *** moving frames of bees from a Lang. hive to AZ.


----------



## al-kul (Sep 13, 2016)

cdevier said:


> If you are going to make your own hives, modify the frame to be the same length a normal frames. It is a pain in the *** moving frames of bees from a Lang. hive to AZ.


I see that you have some experience with AZ hive and you know what you are talking about. could you explain what you mean by normal. is it 9 1/8 x 17 3/4,


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

al-kul said:


> I see that you have some experience with AZ hive and you know what you are talking about. could you explain what you mean by normal. is it 9 1/8 x 17 3/4,


It would be convenient if the AZ frames were the same length as the Lang. frames (17 3/4). The fact that the AZ frames are deeper is a non issue. 
Being the same length, you could pull a frame of brood out of any lang. hive and transfer to your AZ. Of course, if all you ever use is AZ, it does not matter.


----------



## cdevier (Jul 17, 2010)

I have our 4 have AZ hives built into the back wall of our "Bee house". It has a window with screen that I modified to open a few inches at the top. That way, the bees that get free inside while you are working with them, can get out. The door also has a screen door.


----------



## al-kul (Sep 13, 2016)

* cdevier *I see that I can learn from you. the photos show a well-prepared place


----------

